# WindowClosing Event - Schließen rückgängig machen?



## redbomber (25. Mrz 2010)

Hi zusammen,
habe eine Frage. Ich fange das WindowClosingEvent von meinem HauptFrame ab und frage dann ab, ob die Änderungen gespeichert werden sollen.
Zur Option stehen Ja, Nein und Abbrechen

Nun hätte ich gerne dass beim Abbrechen das Fenster geöffnet bleibt.
Wisst ihr wie ich das erreiche ?


----------



## eRaaaa (25. Mrz 2010)

Du musst wahrscheinlich [c]setDefaultCloseOperation[/c] auf [c]WindowConstants.DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE[/c] stellen und dann halt je nachdem was geklickt wurde die entsprechende Aktion ausführen.
Hier ein Beispiel
Bestätigung vor Programmende (Java) - Byte-Welt Wiki

Wobei ich persönlich anstelle von hartem [c]System.exit(0);[/c] eher dispose() auf dem Window aufrufen würde...aber das schweift jetzt vom eig. Thema ab ^^


----------



## redbomber (25. Mrz 2010)

ja perfekt, daran lags!
Vielen Dank, habe jetzt auch dispose() verwendet.


----------

